# Ruby



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some photographs of Ruby as she grows up.

She was purchased as a Chihuahua, and may well be, but I feel she may have a little pug in there somewhere also. Whatever she is, she's gorgeous and all mine 

I hope you like my photo's, for every one I manage to post i've probably got another hundred fuzzy ones lol.

Age 12 weeks



















14 Weeks


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She's a cutie whatever she is!!!!

There's a look of Pug in the first pic, but with her ears up in the last pic I can't see pug anymore. lol

But she definately has a look of mischief!!!!


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

aww shes adorable! She does look like a chihuahua


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm really surprised how differently she looks just after the last two weeks.

I was doubtful when I picked her up, but she was exceptionally bouncy and healthy, and I fell for her no matter.

She's certainly not a tiny Chi, she is 4.4lb now it will be interesting to see her grow up


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere if you take the puppies weight at 3 months and double t you'll have approximate adult weight.

That could give you a rough Idea on how big he'll grow - being small he'll be fully grown by a year.

My dog Lilly stopped growing at about 9 months and she weighs 7lb Zipper grew until he was about 13 months and he weighs 16lb. 
The smaller the dog the less time they take to grow. lol


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

I was out with her the other day and a lady stopped me in the street to tell me she looked just like her bull mastiff :glare: we both laughed lol, I don't think she'll be getting that big!

Her Bull Mastiff was probably bigger than Ruby is now when it was born.


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

She's a real cutie isn't she, I think her colouring is the only "Bullmastiff" trait in her what were her litter mates like?


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

I never got to see any litter mates. The lady I bought her from was looking after her for a friend who had had a litter but then had to move out of her home, so had placed this last one with her friend to find a new home for her.

She had held her for a few people who had never shown up, apparently.

There was no paperwork or anything, I was aware of this before viewing her, and her price reflected this in comparison to a Chi with papers etc.

One the one hand it could all seem a little iffy, but when you think about it, there are easier tales to tell when wanting to sell on a puppy, if any tale at all.

If I ever get another I would intend to go down the line of papers etc, but saying that you never know whats going to come your way do you


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Shes lovely and in one of your pics her ears are very similar to a french bull dog. She has deff got the chihuaha in there.


----------



## Catz (Dec 17, 2008)

Gosh this takes me back to when my Mishka (she's a Cavalier King Charles) was a puppy...we got her at 8 weeks and she's now nearly 3 years old...she's a little diva! I miss her at that age...they grow up so fast (I sound like a typical mother to a child!) Lol! xxx

See The World Through CatzEyez...


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

She looks like full chi to me.

My chuhuahua is longhaired and looked like a pomeranian or something until he was about 6 months old!
My boy is teeny tiny! He weighs 3.5lbs and is about 7 inches tall!

id post a picture but he is camera shy and plays dead :lol: everytime i get the camera out. i have some on my profile but you have to be a friend before you can see them!


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh man that is just too cute!


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Whatever she turns out to look like you have clearly fallen head over heels for her  papers wouldn't have altered that


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> She looks like full chi to me.
> 
> My chuhuahua is longhaired and looked like a pomeranian or something until he was about 6 months old!
> My boy is teeny tiny! He weighs 3.5lbs and is about 7 inches tall!
> ...


My word how cute is he! so tiny!

Did you find it difficult bringing in your second dog? I keep meaning to see if there are many posts about getting a second dog.

No, papers don't change anything really.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

He isnt too happy about Lilly who is the new baby, but he was fine when i got poppy!

I think alot depends on the dog's personality. Poppy has welcomed the new pup and mothers her, Pip just stays out of her way!


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww, so they sort it out by themselves mainly? thats good.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

beansy said:


> I was out with her the other day and a lady stopped me in the street to tell me she looked just like her bull mastiff :glare: we both laughed lol, I don't think she'll be getting that big!
> 
> Her Bull Mastiff was probably bigger than Ruby is now when it was born.


Lol! she is very cute... as Fleur said she does have a pug look in the first piccy bless her... hows the aggresion coming along? Do you have two, thought i seen another little un in the pictures above...?


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Lol! she is very cute... as Fleur said she does have a pug look in the first piccy bless her... hows the aggresion coming along? Do you have two, thought i seen another little un in the pictures above...?


Hi, no just the one pup, I have two cats also, they are four times her size though so we don't have many territorial issues there.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

beansy said:


> Hi, no just the one pup, I have two cats also, they are four times her size though so we don't have many territorial issues there.


Lol good to hear it.
Iv decided when we get our new member i want to socialise them with cats and other animals.
Only problem is if we get Darna - she hates cats....:-(
Still in a dilema there, not sure if you saw my post about Darna, if not check it out there is some great piccys i feel in love with her... xx


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

Well she is a very appealing pooch.


----------



## swilkes2008 (Dec 19, 2008)

what a lovely puppy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ruby is very very Cute!!!


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd forgotten about this thread till just now!

I can't believe how much Ruby has changed over the last month or so, here she is, I took these about two weeks ago.



















Whenever we are out I always get asked 'what breed is she?!' and because she has no definite history, I never know what to say, she seems to change so much!

At the moment I am thinking Chi x Jack russel maybe? Some have even said Corgi in there? hehe.


----------



## SWIFTY (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi could some one tell me why my photo has gone from my posts, was their the other day!!!


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

SWIFTY said:


> Hi could some one tell me why my photo has gone from my posts, was their the other day!!!


I don't know? have you posted on this thread before?


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

i think your puppy is lovely i have no papers for harley either he was last in the litter too


----------

